# Platy fry



## smm022003 (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anybody know how long the first pregnancy is for a Mickey Mouse Platy? How many are born at one time?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For Platy I count with 22 to 24 days. Depending on the temperature.
The number can be from 30 pieces to 100 pieces. How big is the female.


----------

